# Ifor Williams Trailers - brakes problem?



## pepperandoran (28 September 2009)

Im having problems with the brakes on my 510 seizing on.  Over the summer the trailer was used pretty much weekly and the only problem we had was that one of the rear brakes would jam on, but if I reversed a foot then it released.

However, the trailer has sat for about a month this time unused and yesterday 2 brakes on the one side were totally seized on!  We were unable to release them at all!  So I have someone coming this week to sort them out!!!

Does anyone else have this problem? and any ideas/tips to help?


----------



## 3Beasties (28 September 2009)

I think it is a common fault with 510's, have heard of it happening quite a lot.

My friend thinks he has sorted the problem by pulling forward slightly every time he reverses it and he stores it with the hand brake off.


----------



## Dubsie (28 September 2009)

This happens if the brakes are wet when you put it away - as you push the trailer into it's space the brakes go on a little as you push it backwards.  If the brakes are wet then they can lock on - we get this a lot as we go through a ford.  (I also get this a LOT with my car and the previous one which I don't use much but that's another issue, OH tells me off a lot for going through the ford unnecessarily but tis sooo much quicker!)

You should be able to take the wheel off and free the brakes.

For the future, if you go through puddles/a ford on the way home, drive with the brakes on for a bit to get the water off and dry the brakes out a bit.  This usually works well with the car (was a Ford now a Mercedes) if I remember to do it when I know I won't use it for a few days. Also can you reverse further than it's final resting place then go forward? We also store ours on a level, well blocked but brakes off, and make sure for final run for weeks that we don't go through the ford.


----------



## chestnut cob (28 September 2009)

Yup, have in the past had to get the wheel off to sort it out!

When I park mine, I have to make sure that I back it up as the last thing I do.  Somehow seems to stop them seizing.  Also make sure you never leave the handbrake on, as that jams.  The only other thing I can suggest is that you have it serviced.  I got my mechanic to take the wheels off and get into the drum brakes.  He opened it all up, greased the relevant bits and they're much better now.


----------



## pepperandoran (28 September 2009)

We leave the handbrake off anyway, but will try the pulling forward thing to see if that helps.  

Have someone coming this week to take a look at the brakes and give them a clean up and grease so hopefully this will help too.


----------



## hettie123 (28 September 2009)

I bought an Ivor Williams trailer earlier this year and the first thing I was told was to leave the handbrake off!  Luckly I have a nice level patch to store the trailer on (not easy when you live on the side of a mountain)!!


----------



## Olliecp77 (28 September 2009)

I had this once and was real pain so when I bought my own trailer they told me when I reversed to park I must then pull forward and it won't jam.  The locking mechnism goes on when reverse so unless pull forward (metre or so) it releases. I put the handbrake on now with no probs as used to not use as had been told not to.


----------



## LMuirEDT (28 September 2009)

It happened to my friends 510 and then to our 511 within a month of each other.  Had mine serviced within last month and we asked about that (and a number of other 'rumours' I've heard) and the dealer said that IW actually advise you to leave the handbrake off in storage.  He agreed that what is the point of having a handbrake then, but apparently that's the official IW advice.


----------



## wipeout (28 September 2009)

My dad managed to get mine unseized by slamming the car into reverse and then jerking it forward quickly. Not ideal but it did the job!


----------



## ester (28 September 2009)

get a block of wood- place in middle of wheel hub and hit hard with a hammer.

Then get 2 helpful volunteers to stand in trailer over offending wheel to increase weight on it.

Then shunt (really shunt) car back and forwards. (make sure volunteers hold on tight)

Add more people/weight if required.

worked for us


----------



## kick_On (28 September 2009)

apart getting trailer serviced regularly, if your not going to use for a bit whack it up on the 'prop stands' saves tyres aswell (are optional extra when i had trailer, also very usefull if trying to change wheel due to puncture) . But brakes are seizing due to not being greased and or trailer not used often enough.


----------



## megwan1 (28 September 2009)

dont put the handbrakes on then it cant lock on we just put curb stones behind the back wheels and they dont go anywhere and the brakes dont sieze


----------



## kick_On (28 September 2009)

??????????? just maintain it????


----------



## ester (28 September 2009)

ours seized when used weekly or twice weekly and not long after its first service though??!! (bought new)- has been fine now


----------



## marmalade76 (28 September 2009)

I had problems with the brakes sticking on a 505. I had the trailer brand new, and it was fine for the first year but then every time I slowed down, the brakes would stick and the trailer would snatch, throwing the horse about. This did not happen when the trailer was empty. It was sent back to the dealer, who put it right, but the horse was so upset by the experience that she had to be doped every time she travled for some time afterwards - so was unable to compete. I was very annoyed that this could happen to a new trailer that had been used regularly, this has never happened with any other trailer I have owned or used. BTW I never put the handbrake on.


----------



## ester (28 September 2009)

marmalade, the brakes do need adjusting after so many miles from new anyway (cant remember how many)


----------



## marmalade76 (28 September 2009)

I was not made aware of that when I bought it.


----------



## ester (28 September 2009)

OP from ifor site 

10. When attempting to tow my trailer after it had been parked for a few days the wheels would not turn. How can I release the wheels and how can I prevent the problem from occurring in the future?

    This is almost certainly a brake problem.

    If the trailer is parked for extended periods with the handbrake applied, the brake linings can adhere to the drum surfaces. This can happen with all kinds of brake linings and is more likely to occur in cold, damp conditions.

    Procedure for releasing a sticking brake:

    1. Rock the trailer "to and fro" by reversing and drawing forward with the towing vehicle. An audible "click" would indicate that the brake has released.

    2. If the brakes are still locked, draw the trailer forward with a helper observing the wheels to identify the offending brake(s).
    The following procedure should only be carried out by a competent person. If you are in any doubt about your ability to carry out this work, you should contact your Ifor Williams Trailers Ltd dealer or our Customer Care team for advice.

    3. "Back off" the adjuster bolt on the offending brake by 1/4 to 1/2 turn anticlockwise. Tap the lower area of the backplate using a soft faced or wooden mallet. If the brake has not released, jack up the trailer and remove the wheel assembly. Tap the brake drum with the mallet.

    4. After releasing the brakes, re-adjust the brakes following the instructions in the user handbook supplied with the trailer.

    After completing the above procedure, it is recommended that the trailer be towed on a short journey. The brakes should be applied as soon as possible after commencing the journey to ensure that they are operating correctly. Normal braking during the journey will burnish the brake linings and polish the internal brake drum surfaces.

    To prevent the brake linings from adhering to the drums:

    When parking the trailer for extended periods it is advisable to chock the wheels and release the handbrake. Note that if the trailer has been reversed into the parking position it will be necessary to draw the trailer forward slightly before placing the chocks into position. Ensure that the coupling drawtube is fully extended when drawing forward. This will disengage the auto-reverse mechanism and retract the linings from the drum surfaces.

    - Updated: August 28, 2001 


Marmalade dont think it was mentioned to us but was in manual


----------



## pepperandoran (28 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
dont put the handbrakes on then it cant lock on we just put curb stones behind the back wheels and they dont go anywhere and the brakes dont sieze 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I don't put the handbrake on!


----------



## pepperandoran (28 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
??????????? just maintain it???? 

[/ QUOTE ]


WTF!!

It is maintained!!!  And according to a lot of the posters on this they have problems with new trailers too!!!  Seems to be a common complaint with Ifor trailers!!!


----------



## avthechav (28 September 2009)

I have had a 505 and now have a 510 both of which I love, the only fault being that they both did this.  I service regularly and look after my trailer well.  Like other posters I have found the problem mostly occurs when I drive I forwards and want to reverse back.  I just ensure that I leave enough room for a shunt forwards before I reverse and if it still sticks I just give it a shunt and it seems to click out.  Im so pleased you posted this as I did wonder if I was the only one!


----------



## anthony79 (28 September 2009)

Just sitting back reading all the suggestions......  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Your trailer chap should be able to sort it out for you.


----------

